# Froch to duck Groves rematch....



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Carl Froch wants bout with Andre Ward or Julio César Chávez Jr

Carl Froch wants to round off his career by fighting in Las Vegas, with Andre Ward or Julio César Chávez Jr his preferred opponents.
The WBA and IBF super-middleweight world champion stopped fellow Briton George Groves to retain his titles at the Manchester Arena on Saturday night.
Groves wants a re-match, but 36-year-old Froch told BBC East Midlands Today : "Las Vegas is the fight capital.
"To finish in a massive fight would be better than going over old ground."
Continue reading the main story
“
There's only one name on my record that I've not beaten - and that's Andre Ward.
”
Carl Froch
WBA and IBF super-middleweight world champion
He continued: "I've boxed in America numerous times, but it would be an honour to fight somewhere like Las Vegas because I've never done that under the big lights with all the glitz and the glamour on the main stage."
Froch was on the floor in the opening round of his fight with Groves, but recovered to win in the ninth - although his younger opponent insisted the referee had been too quick to call a halt.
"As much as the fans want to see it reach a natural conclusion against George Groves, with me knocking him out again, I feel personally I gave him his chance and he blew it - he can't cut it at world level," said the champion.
"I've done my job and it's time to move on, but we'll see what happens. I'm not motivated by money, I'm motivated by securing a legacy and the love for my sport that I have."
Froch has won 32 of his 34 professional contests.
His two defeats came at the hands of Denmark's Mikkel Kessler and American Ward in 2010 and 2011 respectively.
The Nottingham fighter beat Kessler in a re-match in London in May and is now keen to avenge the only other blot on his record.
The only other fighter Froch sees as a viable alternative is Chávez Jr, son of four-time world champion Julio César Chávez.
The 27-year-old Mexican has a 47-1-1 record, with his only defeat coming to Argentina's Sergio Martínez last September.
Froch said: "I've had quite a long career and there's only one name on my record that I've not beaten - and that's Andre Ward.

Ward defeated Froch by a unanimous points decision in Atlantic City in December 2011
"In terms of goals and what I want to achieve before I retire, Andre Ward is on my hit list.
"There's also a guy in America called Julio César Chávez, who's a great fighter. I have to speak to my promoter and speak to my trainer and see whatever makes the most sense."
Looking back on the end of the Groves fight, Froch said the referee had only had a split second to make his decision and had to be mindful of his duty ot protect the health of boxers at all times.
"Because it's potentially such a dangerous sport, the referee has to make a split-second decision, which is not always what the crowd want to see," said the 2001 World Amaetur Championships bronze medallist.
"At the end of the fight, when I was putting in my final combinations, the ref saw what I saw, that George Groves' eyes were rolling in the back of his head and his arms and head were slumped."
He added: "If you're not in a position to defend yourself, then the referee makes an experienced, educated and informed decision.
"Blows to the head are not healthy and it's the referee's job to make sure both fighters live to fight another day."


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I will be disappointed with Froch if he doesn't give Groves an immediate rematch, but we can't claim he is ducking anybody yet because he hasn't signed a contract or completely ruled out the rematch. Give it time.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

He wants to avenge his only other loss? Oh the humanity.


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

Well it won't be a duck because he's unlikely to win its smart. Let Froch have this one he deserves it ...the fact is he nearly lost to a PROSPECT!!! A F*CKING PROSPECT....Groves has a lot of talent but still based on Froch's experience alone if he was going to lose he should not have been so clearly dominated...

If you are going to lose at least lose to the best fight Ward, or move up fight Hopkins...he already has a (W) over Groves...just leave it be...


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

Not sure you could say he's ducking if he fights ward. Ward is arguably the best in the world in any division.

As a fight fan I would prefer groves because it means I could go to watch it. But if he chooses ward over groves there's certainly no claim for ducking to be made.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

He never wanted to fight Groves and if he does give him a rematch I'll be surprised.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch is a massive "international star." A domestic level fight is beneath him.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

I really don't want to see him fight Ward another time he would get wrecked the first fight wasn't competitve at all, Froch has only got older and Ward won easily with 1 hand. Froch should either fight GGG, rematch Groves, move up and fight a champ or retire


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

He'll make less money against Ward, will lose lop sidedly and imo Ward will KO him in a rematch.

He'd probably beat Jnr and it would be a good fight but again JNr has the power to KO him and fuck knows what to predict from him cause he's actually decent when he turns up, just he might not turn up in good shape. Agan less money than Groves.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

It's sickening that Froch would duck Groves to fight the P4P2 fighter.


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> It's sickening that Froch would duck Groves to fight the P4P2 fighter.


You're nothing but a hater. Hater!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rulookingatme (May 19, 2013)

Froch deserves a big vegas fight, i didnt see groves give degail a rematch so the whining ginger twat can fuck right off..


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Boggle said:


> You're nothing but a hater. Hater!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sup, man. You on Tapatalk by any chance?


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

It's hardly ducking Groves if he fights Ward for fucks sake.

Nice to see he is still the same delusional prick though, Groves blew it, Groves not world level, someone should point out that the domestic level Groves handed the international superstar that is Carl Froch a bit of a beating but you know what chuck him back in with Ward he needs brought back down off his high horse


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Sup, man. You on Tapatalk by any chance?


I just double checked that... So it always says that under my post? Lame. Cool app tho

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

I mean this in the nicest way...fuck Groves he had his shot...

And I quote in the words of the great Angel Garcia (SEE BELOW)






*0:43*


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

At least it should shit Froch up about bringing Ward over here. If the stance he takes on Groves is that he got beat and accept it then he should take the same stance on Ward, that he got beat and should accept it, if Ward for some reason feels he wants to bestow another loss on Froch then Froch should be happy enough to take that loss wherever Ward wants to dish it out.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Ward should tell him he'll fight the winner of Froch Groves II. That would wind up Froch


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Dipset said:


> I mean this in the nicest way...fuck Groves he had his shot...
> 
> *0:43*


Carl?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch won't beat Ward and there's no shame in that.
I thought those boos would be hurting him but clearly not.
Unfinished business with Groves and shouldn't have said GG couldn't cut it.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Dipset said:


> I mean this in the nicest way...fuck Groves he had his shot...
> 
> And I quote in the words of the great Angel Garcia (SEE BELOW)
> 
> ...


Angel the racist sack of shit got told by the woman and he soon shut up :rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

If he wants to fight Ward so be it. But he's just wrong with this quote. "I feel personally I gave him his chance and he blew it - he can't cut it at world level"


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Angel the racist sack of shit got told by the woman and he soon shut up :rofl


Is Freddy Roache a racist sack of shit too?


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Dipset said:


> Is Freddy Roache a racist sack of shit too?


yes


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> yes


:cheers


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

What are the chances of winning the lottery twice?

... exactly. :deal


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

The people want groves froch 2. Who knows why he's so intent on fighting ward again. Hes slower now than he was hes got no chance


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

thehook13 said:


> The people want groves froch 2. *Who knows why he's so intent on fighting ward again*. Hes slower now than he was hes got no chance


Ambition? Perhaps the man has ambition?


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

If he fights Ward it would not be a duck as he has a better chance of beating Groves again than Ward. Froch is clearly near the end of his career, he was thinking of retiring before the Bute fight. He's been a great ambassador for the sport, fought anyone, anywhere, so he deserves to end his career on his terms while making the most money as possible.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Divi253 said:


> If he wants to fight Ward so be it. But he's just wrong with this quote. "I feel personally I gave him his chance and he blew it - he can't cut it at world level"


If Groves can't cut it at world level, then surely Froch can't these days either?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> The people want groves froch 2. Who knows why he's so intent on fighting ward again. Hes slower now than he was hes got no chance


Because when he loses, and retires after, he will have some nice money to sit on and the abilty to say that the only person to beat him was andre ward

Its fucking desperate


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

i think if he doesn't fight groves next, then ticket sales / british support / ppv numbers or whatever will be low....it'll be a bitter end to his career as much as anything.....if he wants to get his public support back as strong as it was, it has to be a groves rematch.....eddie's not daft, he'll know that too.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Did groves give degale a rematch?


----------



## No Fear (May 28, 2013)

When is Groves - Anderson II taking place?


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Rambo said:


> Because when he loses, and retires after, he will have some nice money to sit on and the abilty to say that the only person to beat him was andre ward
> 
> Its fucking desperate


Lmao. Exactly. Excellent analysis

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> Did groves give degale a rematch?


Yes actually, groves has beaten degale twice


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

No Fear said:


> When is Groves - Anderson II taking place?


Anderson stoppage was legit and groves was also up on also scorecards


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Froch's talking shit. He's just throwing Ward's name out to try and dampen the demand for Groves II. He has no intention of taking on Ward.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Rematch simply has to happen


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Uncle Rico said:


> Froch's talking shit. He's just throwing Ward's name out to try and dampen the demand for Groves II. He has no intention of taking on Ward.


Froch has been calling out Ward since he lost the first fight. And Ward's no better, using Froch's name to hype his own boring ass.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Rematch doesn't haven't to happen. Groves was out on his feet and on his way to the canvas, thankfully the ref stepped in and saved him from unnecessary damage.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> Rematch doesn't haven't to happen. Groves was out on his feet and on his way to the canvas, thankfully the ref stepped in and saved him from unnecessary damage.


bullshit. He was still throwing back. rematch or retire


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> bullshit. He was still throwing back. rematch or retire


He wasn't throwing back, he was slumped back help up only by the ropes, as soon as he tried to get off the ropes he stumbled across the ring and was saved by the referee from being completely ruined. Carl Froch won't be pressured into a rematch by a fighter he just stopped within 10 rounds. He'll weigh up his options which vary from Ward to Chavez Jr. Groves might get a rematch but he isn't in a position to hand out ultimatums.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> He wasn't throwing back, he was slumped back help up only by the ropes, as soon as he tried to get off the ropes he stumbled across the ring and was saved by the referee from being completely ruined. Carl Froch won't be pressured into a rematch by a fighter he just stopped within 10 rounds. He'll weigh up his options which vary from Ward to Chavez Jr. Groves might get a rematch but he isn't in a position to hand out ultimatums.


I don't agree with that. Froch bullriushes with his head down and the ropes were in the way. He didn't fall back on them , he had to go back to avoid froch charging in. He was still active in that fight and was gifted a "win".


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Froch has been calling out Ward since he lost the first fight. And Ward's no better, using Froch's name to hype his own boring ass.


*1. Froch's been calling Ward out since he lost* - :lol: He hasn't been calling Ward out. Call-outs are when you chase a fight with someone. You know, "Let's get it on, I'll come to your town and give the fans what they want", type stuff. This is not a call-out:






That's a bitter loser who knows he was bested in every possible way, and has no intention of experiencing it all again. And who can blame him. He was stumped and didn't have a single answer for what Ward was doing to him. No need for a rematch.

*2. Ward's no better* - Yes he is. The above is the only reason Ward mentions him. Every opportunity he gets, Froch is slagging him in the media. So Ward's response is always an invitation for him to correct the first fight if he's so butthurt about it.

*3. Ward's using Froch's name for hype* - Hype? The American audience don't even know who Froch is. What kind of hype is he hoping to get from mentioning him? Froch's just a big name in the UK. That's it. Ward's a darling of HBO and will soon be fed JCC Jr. He don't need Froch.


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch is using Ward's name to cover Grove II. If Ward answers, Froch will demand a UK fight. Ward will balk. Froch will defend him saying Ward ducked because Froch is the draw. 

Froch covers both a Ward and Groves non rematch.

Froch is a genius. He knows if he loses to Grove (good chance though I still favor Froch to win) his day of a big Vegas or UK payday with will disappear.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

"Groves can't cut it at world level"..... ? Are you serious Carl?


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

BUMPY said:


> He wasn't throwing back, he was slumped back help up only by the ropes, as soon as he tried to get off the ropes he stumbled across the ring and was saved by the referee from being completely ruined. Carl Froch won't be pressured into a rematch by a fighter he just stopped within 10 rounds. He'll weigh up his options which vary from Ward to Chavez Jr. Groves might get a rematch but he isn't in a position to hand out ultimatums.


Watch it again, none of what you just said happened


----------



## Dipset (Jun 9, 2013)

safc1990 said:


> If Groves can't cut it at world level, then surely Froch can't these days either?


:rofl:rofl:rofl:clap:


----------



## mountainrobo (Aug 27, 2013)

Only big money fight is the groves rematch. A rematch with ward in the middle of the night won't gather anywhere near as much interest on ppv as fight groves again will.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> Ambition? Perhaps the man has ambition?


As much as I like Froch he will need plenty of ambition if he wants to earn the image he had back. At least he knows that fight might be waiting for him in the mean time he can chase a big american fight. A ward rematch has always bored the shit out of me.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Am I the only one who's lost all respect for froch? I mean, completely?


What a cunt.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Chavez Jr., Groves, and then Ward would be an epic conclusion to his career. He sounds like he's looking for just one or two big wins to ride off into the sunset with but all 3 in some variation of that order would be awesome.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Am I the only one who's lost all respect for froch? I mean, completely?
> 
> What a cunt.


no you are not :cheers


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Ward beats him again easy, fucking rematch Groves


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

No Fear said:


> When is Groves - Anderson II taking place?


I doubt that fight is happening. Groves is above that level now.


----------



## Scorpio78 (Jun 10, 2012)

Is there a link to the original article ?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Well, I guess if he only plans on having 1 more fight I can't really blame him for ducking Groves as he has already shown throughout his career that he's a warrior.
But it would also be nice if he just passes on the torch.

If he does however plan to fight on, then not rematching Groves is a very cuntish move.


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Froch won't beat Ward and there's no shame in that.
> I thought those boos would be hurting him but clearly not.
> Unfinished business with Groves and shouldn't have said GG couldn't cut it.


The boos did hurt him McCracken was on Ringside last night whining about it. I was there and the boos were directed at the ref out of frustration that such a big fight ended like that. I left the arena before the interviews so didnt see him getting booed then but wwatching it on TV Froch was out of order in the interview, still banging on about Groves having no respect and just carrying on with himself. I love Froch and he's given us alot in his career but sometimes the shit he comes out with is plain weird.


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Rematch or retire ala lennox


----------



## Danimal (Oct 9, 2013)

I'd love to see a rematch but I'm not gonna hate on Carl for not taking it. He has one or maybe two fights left in him, and his last two fights have been wars. Plus it's not like he won a dodgy decision or Groves got stopped on a cut. It was a quick stoppage that maybe could have gone on for one or two more punches.

The more I watch it the more I think George was badly hurt and about to be completely flattened. His arms and head were down, he took the last couple of punches without looking at his opponent at all, his head was flying about all over the place, and he turned his back to run away from Froch.

I feel really bad for Froch that he's not getting credit for an incredible turn around and come from behind win. IMO, if he doesn't want to fight Groves he shouldn't have to.

That being said, he does himself no favours saying BS like George can't cut it on the world stage. Just be honest, say you underestimated him, he gave you a great fight, but you think you won clearly and there's no reason to rematch when it might be your last fight.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

Froch should stop ducking Kessler. :yep


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol. He ain't fighting Ward.


----------



## Bungle (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch doesn't owe Groves anything and would personally love to see him fight Chavez next.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> What are the chances of winning the lottery twice?
> 
> ... exactly. :deal


I don't know why I've only started to realise you're a total mong recently.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I don't know why I've only started to realise you're a total mong recently.


Funny how you guys are backtracking from your sentiments on fight night. I guess it's okay to be fucked in boxing as long as the fans act like nothing unusual happened. Just don't read anything outside of the UK, you wouldn't like the comments.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Makes perfect sense. Why fight Groves again when he can get schooled by Ward for less money?


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

turbotime said:


> He wants to avenge his only other loss? Oh the humanity.


Don't be a Frochsucker!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bratwurzt said:


> Don't be a Frochsucker!


I'm not :bart


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Funny how you guys are backtracking from your sentiments on fight night. I guess it's okay to be fucked in boxing as long as the fans act like nothing unusual happened. Just don't read anything outside of the UK, you wouldn't like the comments.


I've not backtracked from shit. I can see why somebody would say the stoppage is early but people are straight up denying Groves was hurt at all. Groves got hit cleanly, was hurt and when he tried to move he fell into the ref, in no position to defend himself. Groves should have probably gotten benefit of the doubt but the stoppage is nowhere near as bad as you're all making it seem.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I've not backtracked from shit. I can see why somebody would say the stoppage is early but people are straight up denying Groves was hurt at all. Groves got hit cleanly, was hurt and when he tried to move he fell into the ref, in no position to defend himself. Groves should have probably gotten benefit of the doubt but the stoppage is nowhere near as bad as you're all making it seem.


fell into the ref? He probably wasn't expecting the headlock or for it to be stopped at all. It was an awful stoppage IMO


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> fell into the ref? He probably wasn't expecting the headlock or for it to be stopped at all. It was an awful stoppage IMO


Yeah, that bit you can see as you watch it where he walks forwards with his head down turning his back to the guy who was hitting him and his legs are wobbling?


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, that bit you can see as you watch it where he walks forwards with his head down turning his back to the guy who was hitting him and his legs are wobbling?


I will have to look again . I've seen it twice and it looked worse the 2nd time. I think the ref was looking to stop it in favour on froch


----------



## Illuminaughty (Aug 19, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Makes perfect sense. Why fight Groves again when he can get schooled by Ward for less money?


 theres a bigger carrot to fight ward


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've not backtracked from shit. I can see why somebody would say the stoppage is early but *people are straight up denying Groves was hurt at all*. Groves got hit cleanly, was hurt and when he tried to move he fell into the ref, in no position to defend himself. Groves should have probably gotten benefit of the doubt but the stoppage is nowhere near as bad as you're all making it seem.


:clap: Yes.


----------



## jamestoney89 (Oct 11, 2013)

Carl Froch would much rather be schooled by Ward than Groves again. The thought of another British super middleweight, so much less seasoned and experienced than him, absolutely ruining his ass all over the ring and maybe even knocking him out next time is one he cannot handle. Losing badly to a fighter like Groves would puncture the image Carl Froch has of himself. But it doesn't matter what happens against Ward because he's American so Froch is still top dog over here and nobody in the entire world thinks Froch has a hope in hell in that one anyway


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

jamestoney89 said:


> Carl Froch would much rather be schooled by Ward than Groves again. The thought of another British super middleweight, so much less seasoned and experienced than him, absolutely ruining his ass all over the ring and maybe even knocking him out next time is one he cannot handle. Losing badly to a fighter like Groves would puncture the image Carl Froch has of himself. But it doesn't matter what happens against Ward because he's American so Froch is still top dog over here and nobody in the entire world thinks Froch has a hope in hell in that one anyway


I honestly think Froch stops groves again in a rematch. I hope it gets made, I'd put money on it.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I said he'd stop Groves late while behind on points. He'd do it again.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

jamestoney89 said:


> Carl Froch would much rather be schooled by Ward than Groves again. The thought of another British super middleweight, so much less seasoned and experienced than him, absolutely ruining his ass all over the ring and maybe even knocking him out next time is one he cannot handle. Losing badly to *a fighter like Groves* would puncture the image Carl Froch has of himself. But it doesn't matter what happens against Ward because he's American so Froch is still top dog over here and nobody in the entire world thinks Froch has a hope in hell in that one anyway


What's that supposed to mean? Groves _proved_ just how dangerous he is, for anybody.

And "schooled"? :lol:

:ughh


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

It was a BS stoppage but Groves certainly did not fininsh like a champion. It was pathetic watching him turn away to avoid punches. 

Still, I maintain that Froch was very close to punching himself out and Groves -who was still firing back and landing- had a real opportunity to ride it out. He could have at least been given a chance.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> It was a BS stoppage but Groves certainly did not fininsh like a champion. It was pathetic watching him turn away to avoid punches.
> 
> Still, I maintain that Froch was very close to punching himself out and Groves -who was still firing back and landing- had a real opportunity to ride it out. He could have at least been given a chance.


I don't think any of us who saw a stoppage win coming for Froch is disputing it was early.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> I don't think any of us who saw a stoppage win coming for Froch is disputing it was early.


True. But I venture to say that Froch, himself, was not in position to finish all that strongly. They both were fading fast and Carl was putting out extra energy in order to pull off a desperate comeback.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> True. But I venture to say that Froch, himself, was not in position to finish all that strongly. They both were fading fast and Carl was putting out extra energy in order to pull off a desperate comeback.


Was it really that desperate? He saw his chance & took it, leading to the (early) stoppage. Froch of all people has proved his durability, he would've been there for the 12th. I honestly don't think GG would've made it that far. (But of course he should've been given fair chance!)


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

safc1990 said:


> If Groves can't cut it at world level, then surely Froch can't these days either?


Exactly. Groves gave Froch everything he could handle before the ref gave him the win.


----------



## MrBiggerthan (Jun 4, 2013)

Groves won the event.

He deserves a rematch.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Groves stops Froch in a rematch, Ward would probably stop him as well. In my opinion, Froch should seriously consider retiring, taking that much punishment while heroic, isn't healthy. The people who cheer him on aren't going to be taking care of him in 10-15 years time


----------



## Smokin' Joe (May 16, 2013)

Froch is a top notch cunt simple as. Lucked out against groves and don't want no more. 

Hopefully his hilariously misplaced arrogance will lead him to another utterly humiliating schooling at the (two) hands of SOG.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

jamestoney89 said:


> Carl Froch would much rather be schooled by Ward than Groves again. The thought of another British super middleweight, so much less seasoned and experienced than him, absolutely ruining his ass all over the ring and maybe even knocking him out next time is one he cannot handle.  Losing badly to a fighter like Groves would puncture the image Carl Froch has of himself. ....


But he already HAS lost to Groves. He knows it, and he knows the entire boxing world knows it. The more time goes on, the more it's going to eat at him.

He HAS to rematch Groves, if he wants to ever retire with dignity and any sense of self-worth.

But fuck 'im. After all the crap he's been spewing, and after seeing him grab Groves' head and then illegally pound on him in a desperate attempt to get something going, I think I'd rather see all the top fighters just refuse to fight him, and let him be force-retired with this robbery forever hanging over his head. I said it before: It would be a beautiful thing if Ward refuses to fight Froch, and offers a bout to Groves instead, stating that Groves is the better fighter.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> I've not backtracked from shit. I can see why somebody would say the stoppage is early but people are straight up denying Groves was hurt at all. Groves got hit cleanly, was hurt and when he tried to move he fell into the ref, in no position to defend himself. Groves should have probably gotten benefit of the doubt but the stoppage is nowhere near as bad as you're all making it seem.


Groves was not hurt you dumb fool, he got off the canvas in similar manner before and countered Froch's follow-ups before. Froch was more hurt in the fight, and at the end more tired, but you may ignore the laughing stock that's British Boxing for the world media after this fight, you're not gonna change your views, will ya? Fuck off.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Froch from earlier: "As much as the fans want to see it reach a natural conclusion against George Groves, with me knocking him out again, I feel personally I gave him his chance and he blew it - he can't cut it at world level. I've done my job and it's time to move on, but we'll see what happens. I'm not motivated by money, I'm motivated by securing a legacy and the love for my sport that I have." :rofl Well you got your legacy right - remembered for the ref saving your ass from pure embarrassment, :deal


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, that's shit that he won't give Groves an immediate rematch. Froch has no fucking chance against Andre Ward, and he'll make oodles more against Groves. Holy shit, considering the build-up, the rematch would probably do even better numbers. Froch is a fucking dumbass.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Groves was not hurt you dumb fool, he got off the canvas in similar manner before and countered Froch's follow-ups before. Froch was more hurt in the fight, and at the end more tired, but you may ignore the laughing stock that's British Boxing for the world media after this fight, you're not gonna change your views, will ya? Fuck off.


get cancer


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Froch taking a sustained beating from Ward is not the easier fight, imo.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Thawk888 said:


> Froch taking a sustained beating from Ward is not the easier fight, imo.


Yea, but if he loses to Ward it won't tarnish his legacy.
Losing to Groves on the other hand will.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> get cancer


nice attitude there, support your local corruption and wish cancer to anyone not bowing down to it (90% of the boxing population)


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Groves was not hurt you dumb fool


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> nice attitude there, support your local corruption and wish cancer to anyone not bowing down to it (90% of the boxing population)


No, just you. You're a cunt.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

I don't have a problem with anyone complaining about the premature stoppage or having a pop at Froch for some of the things he has gone to say to post-fight, but we actually have posters denying that Groves was legitimately hurt? Surely not.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Pedderrs said:


> I don't have a problem with anyone complaining about the premature stoppage or having a pop at Froch for some of the things he has gone to say to post-fight, but we actually have posters denying that Groves was legitimately hurt? Surely not.


I dont think he was more legitimately hurt than froch was several times before in the fight. Awful stoppage.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> No, just you. You're a cunt.


Isn't it strange that all but a blinded few could spot the one that was legitimately close to a stoppage? Clue:










Boxing media reaction outside of Frochland:

"Froch gets controversial ninth round stoppage over Groves"

"Froch survives knockdown to halt Groves controversially"

"Worst. Stoppage. Ever. Referee Howard John Foster absolutely destroyed what had been a terrific action-packed fight with a premature, horrible stoppage that stole what could have been a glorious upset victory for Groves or a memorable comeback victory for Froch, his British countryman. Instead, Foster intervened for no apparent reason and made himself the story -- instead of the great battle Groves and Froch had waged. In doing so, Foster handed Froch, 36 and looking every bit his age, the victory."

You may go on babbling all you want, it's hardly gonna change the boxing world's reaction.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> I dont think he was more legitimately hurt than froch was several times before in the fight. Awful stoppage.


Perhaps not, but Froch always looked in control of himself and never turned in the opposite direction of the fighter. Outside of the knockdown in the first round which he quickly got up from, he never looked like he was struggling to stay on his feet. Groves, in contrast, didn't look like he had complete control of himself as he was being stopped. The fight should have been allowed to go on longer so we could see just how hurt he was, but Groves arms were dangling, his head was down, and he fell back onto the ropes when the referee let go of him. He was definitely hurt. There's no room for argument.

I'll reiterate. I'm not denying that the fight was wrongly stopped. It was obviously premature. But, let's have it right, Groves was genuinely hurt. He was.


----------



## Boro Chris (Sep 12, 2012)

dyna said:


> Yea, but if he loses to Ward it won't tarnish his legacy.
> Losing to Groves on the other hand will.


I don't think losing to Groves will tarnish his legacy. Groves looks a really good
fighter and people would give Froch props for re matching someone who looks
to have his number.
I'm fine with Froch vs GGG/Groves or Ward. All top quality, dangerous fights.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> Perhaps not, but Froch always looked in control of himself and never turned in the opposite direction of the fighter.


Yeah let's start stopping everybody who turn away from rabbit punches. atsch

Funny thing is, had it been Froch stopped after the KD, y'all be claiming the exact opposite that you do now. Guess what, I'd be upset with that stoppage too cause Carl wasn't hurt enough. But was certainly more hurt than Groves ever was, that's a FACT.

If you want to witness Groves genuinely hurt, watch the Anderson fight. And while you are at it, see how quickly he recovers.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Isn't it strange that all but a blinded few could spot the one that was legitimately close to a stoppage? Clue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you can cry all you want.

TKO9


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Chacal said:


> And you can cry all you want.
> 
> TKO9


Nobody respects that as a legit outcome of the contest. Froch was dirty desperate and the ref gave him the fight.


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> *Yeah let's start stopping everybody who turn away from rabbit punches.* atsch
> 
> *Funny thing is, had it been Froch stopped after the KD, y'all be claiming the exact opposite that you do now.* Guess what, I'd be upset with that stoppage too cause Carl wasn't hurt enough. But was certainly more hurt than Groves ever was, that's a FACT.
> 
> If you want to witness Groves genuinely hurt, watch the Anderson fight. And while you are at it, see how quickly he recovers.


I'm not sure how many times I'm going to have to say this until it eventually filters but...

_*"the fight shouldn't have been stopped".

"The stoppage was premature".

"Groves was robbed of the chance of recovering".

"The referee made a mistake"

"It was bullshit".*_

I can't be anymore clear on that point.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> And you can cry all you want.
> 
> TKO9


Yes it's TKO9. Yes the BBBoC is not investigating. Yes it will be a Froch win forever. But the winner and it's fans not wanting the rematch everybody else demands tells the story how legit you think the win really is. :deal

I'll be alert to see how you react upon the next BS in boxing, dare you open your mouth against an unsatisfying official result. I'll be there. :yep


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Yes it's TKO9. Yes the BBBoC is not investigating. Yes it will be a Froch win forever.* But the winner and it's fans not wanting the rematch everybody else demands tells the story how legit you think the win really is. :deal*
> 
> I'll be alert to see how you react upon the next BS in boxing, dare you open your mouth against an unsatisfying official result. I'll be there. :yep


I've been disappointed with how averse Froch seems to the idea of an immediate rematch but the vast majority of posters on these forums want to see a rematch and quickly. I don't think Froch's fans would prefer to see their man fight anyone else, and why would they?


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> I'm not sure how many times I'm going to have to say this until it eventually filters but...
> 
> _*"the fight shouldn't have been stopped".
> 
> ...


So what's your problem exactly? Why aren't you all over Froch's downplaying of this BS and the prospect of avoiding the rematch?

edit


Pedderrs said:


> I've been disappointed with how averse Froch seems to the idea of an immediate rematch but the vast majority of posters on these forums want to see a rematch and quickly. I don't think Froch's fans would prefer to see their man fight anyone else, and why would they?


Fair enough, Addie. The rematch must happen. Fuck anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> *Nobody respects that as a legit outcome of the contest.* Froch was dirty desperate and the ref gave him the fight.


Froch does


----------



## Pedderrs (Jun 1, 2012)

BigBone said:


> So what's your problem exactly? Why aren't you all over Froch's downplaying of this BS and the prospect of avoiding the rematch?


Again, if you read my posts you would know what my problems are. I think it's ridiculous for anybody who's ever watched a fight before to deny that George Groves was hurt. It's pretty clear from all of the replays that he was struggling under Froch's shots at the time of the stoppage. By all means, condemn the referee, condemn the stoppage, but don't flat-out deny that Groves was in trouble when the video evidence clearly shows he was. This doesn't justify a premature stoppage in anyway, and it also doesn't justify Froch's post-fight attitude.

We want an immediate rematch and we can only hope for a conclusive winner next time around.



> Fair enough, Addie. The rematch must happen. Fuck anyone who says otherwise.


Absolutely Bone.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Pedderrs said:


> We want an immediate rematch and we can only hope for a conclusive winner next time around.
> Absolutely Bone.


Aye.

So much is wrong in boxing and some asshole comes here saying *I'm *the cancer while he doesn't realize* he's *covering up the rotten flesh. I guess my emotions tell I care more about this sport than I dare to admit. Didn't like Groves winning vs. DeGale either BTW, considering the difference in clean effective punches that favored Chucky in a hard fight to score. But that was still more acceptable than the scorecards here after a largely one-sided fight, if Saint G wasn't fucked by the ref he was going to get robbed. This fight had cancer written all over it.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

BigBone said:


> Yes it's TKO9. Yes the BBBoC is not investigating. Yes it will be a Froch win forever. But the winner and it's fans not wanting the rematch everybody else demands tells the story how legit you think the win really is. :deal
> 
> I'll be alert to see how you react upon the next BS in boxing, dare you open your mouth against an unsatisfying official result. I'll be there. :yep


Feel free to read over all my posts, I've already said I think Groves should have been given the benefit of the doubt. I just hate how you's all being fucking retarded acting like Groves wasn't hurt even though you could see his legs wobble and him turn his back on Froch as he walked into the ref.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

Chacal said:


> Feel free to read over all my posts, I've already said I think Groves should have been given the benefit of the doubt. I just hate how you's all being fucking retarded acting like Groves wasn't hurt even though you could see his legs wobble and him turn his back on Froch as h*e walked into the ref*.


Now you're taking the piss out of me, surely. Newsflash: the ref shouldn't EVER be in the fighter's way - or should they now outmaneuver officials too? :huh

When you watch the fight again, count how many times Groves gets off the ropes and rabbit punches in similar fashion, he literally ducks away from Froch's hands that are hitting him all over the place (at times legally), and he counters a wide Carl from the middle. But by the 9th the ref not only lost any control over a clean fight, he didn't look someone who knows where he is, and when _he stood in Groves' way_ unsurprisingly resulting in a bump, the best he could come up with was "ossssh I'm in wrong place. Is he hurt? What the fuck is going on? Better do something here. Um.... over?" :lol:

That man had absolutely no clue or in any capacity capable of making an intelligent call - let alone a trained official one. Why not take out his cock and rub against a ring card girl, that would've made more sense than the action writers call... the_ Worst. Stoppage. Ever._


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Groves can hardly slag froch for a rematch when he's ignored Degale?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

"And still the WBA/IBF SMW champion of the world"

Time to move on.Froch should give him a rematch,especially if those boos hurt as much as he said.
But facts are facts.Froch benefitted from a dreadful decision.His performances over the years means he's still in the black.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 1, 2012)

IQlyloalpeld said:


> [


Great post :good


----------



## Rambo (Jul 13, 2013)

jimcox88 said:


> Groves can hardly slag froch for a rematch when he's ignored Degale?


He has beat degale twice, how many more times is necessary?


----------



## The Kurgan (May 17, 2013)

Yeah, fighting a bum like Andre Ward or a has-been like Chavez is disgraceful, as opposed to fighting Groves.


----------



## jimcox88 (Sep 27, 2013)

Your counting ams? Completely different game


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

IQlyloalpeld said:


> xvideosmexicanos videos pornos de azafata quiere sexo en el baÃ±o del avion orgasmos a chorros videos xxx gratis violadas a la fuerza en el combento  porno deã€€abuelas japonesas videos dejovencitas filipinas chapinas indijinas teniendo secso chicas de nqn asiendo porno gordas culiando com www grabadasbajofaldas com free porn Visalia ca pornografia de videos gay imagenes de chicas mostrando el ojete.    fotos o videos porno de artistas conocidos gratis pelicula porno de hombre con hombre metidas de mano a chicas videos gratis videos pornos red tube gays luciana sandovaldesnuda vergas sabrosas de hombres jovenes vajinas marcadas promotoras follando en calzas xxx Mujer puta de gor virasoro corrientes googlecolegialas ardientes mostrar xeso VÃ*deos chicas de 15 aÃ±os petiando niÃ±as sexis haciendo pete BÃºsquedadesnudos de alexis texas brazzers com page 1 Relatos cuando los perros desvirgaron a mi perra porno culos de las cchicas india de la comarca ngobe cojiendo my novia de 15 aÃ±os por primera vez vaginal y anal videos pornos amateur www xnxxxhermanas dormidas www sexesposas com Una morocha cumpliendo su fantasÃ*a video hentai de nina cojiendo con adulto sub esp completo ponorafica de18 niÃ'a burros culiando para vajar celular Porno videos dramatizados sexodesantodomingo relatos de incestos hablados espiando por debajo dela pollere hombres gay haciendo sexo en la carcel se follan a su novia en un casting imgsrc granny rear miniskirt. www videoscomicsjaponesas xxx PELICULAS PROIVIDAS DE XESO videos de mujeres meganalgonas cogiendo xxx aztecaporrno daddy culiando un niÃ±o gay maestras dando clases en casas y cojen alumnas xxx asiaticas follando con ***** de pollards bbq restaurant impossible chiqitas piernudas. sexo casero quito Mujeres putas de leandro n alem ver video samboporno bellisimas mujeres en minifalda acien el amor pesones cubanos desnudos www caseros gratis boricuas cojiendo culos x video sex perdidosde parejas. www sexocaseroencallaoperu com buscar videos de mujeres acostandose hombres mujeres tetonas de costa rica Encoxadas brasileÃ±as chilenas follando gratis rocio y janehet cojiendo en trio etirasli vidyolar videos porrno gartis en castellano Iwaanajerk fotos teeniesnude. dibujos animados teniendo sexocon animales Mujeres cojiendo espaÃ±olas gritonas videos gratis chicas de victorious desnudas videos dexxx FOTOS E IMAGENES DE NIÃ'AS LINDAS DESNUDA folladas en las calles historias de arrimones en el bus fotos de mauricio henao desnudo follando trans chil hombres penetrados por mujeres xxx xxxniÃ±as de 15 aÃ±os Relato follando a mi tia dormida veracruzanas caseras sorascalientes verv ver como se follan a su mujer el ace paja perros caninos follando y pegados rompiendo el ano a rica charapita camaras o cultas biendo cojiendo www xvideoxxx com p  www videoscomicsjaponesas xxx videos de moritas cojiendo con faldas cortas sexo colegialas antioqueÃ±as www videosxxxdeniÃƒÂ±as com PORNOCOMBIA Bajar niÃ±as llorando con pene adentro gratis rocio y janehet cojiendo en trio Mercedes ashley nude. sacando de viregen  bideosgratisdeculosgrandes lesviana peruana guanacashotcom travestis follando hombres youtube gorditas llorando en su primer casting porno enfermera de colima xxx NiÃ±as de secundaria porno sexo bolivia 69


You know the rules mate.We're gonna need to see some pics.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/watch/tv-...ngside-he-does-not-want-george-groves-rematch

Pussy


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

> "I defended my title against a mandatory. I beat an unbeaten fighter, a hungry, ambitious fighter who came to try and win the fight - and *winning with a technical knockout in the ninth round is a great result*," he said.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

The guy is deluded beyond belief


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

If he fought either of those two I don't think he could be accused of ducking anyone


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> The guy is deluded beyond belief


That interview is just ridiculous, yeah his record will say TKO9 but I can't believe he is happy with it!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> That interview is just ridiculous, yeah his record will say TKO9 but I can't believe he is happy with it!


he is an idiot who needs a reality check. Groves smashed him up and ward will school his ass again. Utter wanker believe his own bullshit


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> he is an idiot who needs a reality check. Groves smashed him up and ward will school his ass again. Utter wanker believe his own bullshit


Does anybody really want to see him fight Ward again? It was one sided last time for the most part and Froch has declined since then IMO.
A least the Groves fight will be somewhat competitive.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Dazl1212 said:


> Does anybody really want to see him fight Ward again? It was one sided last time for the most part and Froch has declined since then IMO.
> A least the Groves fight will be somewhat competitive.


I don't want to see ward fight no. Unfinished business IMO


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

itsmeagain said:


> I don't want to see ward fight no. Unfinished business IMO


Agreed on both counts :good


----------



## HowLongWillYouMournMe? (Dec 7, 2013)

This stoppage was one of the biggest scandals in boxing history. Glad that Groves exposed Froch's cin.

Granite, Iron .. Hagler, Wach, McCall .. not Froc, definetly. Iron doesn't chatter, glass does. The first puncher he ever faced proofed it.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre Ward on twitter

*Froch will avoid a fight with me. Honestly, Groves deserves a shot!!*

:deal


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Andre Ward on twitter
> 
> *Froch will avoid a fight with me. Honestly, Groves deserves a shot!!*
> 
> :deal


He is damn right!


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...of-a-rematch-with-carl-froch-set-to-be-dashed

Froch is a bitch - official


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> http://www1.skysports.com/boxing/ne...of-a-rematch-with-carl-froch-set-to-be-dashed
> 
> Froch is a bitch - official


:lol:


----------



## Dazl1212 (May 16, 2013)

More nonsense from Froch as usual


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

The man is seriously deluded. Everyone else knows the score.


----------



## ChampionsForever (Jun 5, 2013)

He has a point about Degale-Groves 2 and Calzaghe-Ried/Hopkins, but neither of them was as controversial as this stink fest. It is the worse stoppage Ive ever seen, this is a huge question mark over a really good career, fans and fighters can live with close but clear decisions, but bullshit stoppages when the other guy is beating you is hard to stomach. give him a rematch you gonzo looking arrogant cunt.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

In a way he's right. He does call the shots. He can close off his career against Chavez Jr and Ward and the Groves fight will be nothing more than an asterix.

Groves has behaved like a bitch since the fight. For all Froch's delusions Groves has been as equally deluded imo. I want a rematch coz the first was a great fight despite the unsatisfactory ending.

I don't think either fighter is going the right way about it.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

"I beat him fair and square. The referee stopped the contest and there is no argueing about the fact he was down and out."

What can you say to that? Did anyone else see that?


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> "I beat him fair and square. The referee stopped the contest and there is no argueing about the fact he was down and out."
> 
> What can you say to that? Did anyone else see that?


I haven't watched the interview so I can't really say with any conviction.

I think he's saying the ref's decision is final and he felt he would have seriously hurt him in the next few seconds. But like i said, i haven't seen the interview.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

Luf said:


> I haven't watched the interview so I can't really say with any conviction.
> 
> I think he's saying the ref's decision is final and he felt he would have seriously hurt him in the next few seconds. But like i said, i haven't seen the interview.


Ive just seen that article on sky. Its pretty bad from froch imo.

I will be hoping ward schools him again but I think he has said he wont take the fight unless groves gets his rematch


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

itsmeagain said:


> Ive just seen that article on sky. Its pretty bad from froch imo.
> 
> I will be hoping ward schools him again but I think he has said he wont take the fight unless groves gets his rematch


I've read the article. I think it's frustration more than anything.

I would hope groves beats froch but would hope froch beats ward. I love a good upset.


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Mugsy said:


> Andre Ward on twitter
> 
> *Froch will avoid a fight with me. Honestly, Groves deserves a shot!!*
> 
> :deal


Truth. Froch don't want none of that.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

One of my most anticipated fights for 2014. Hope it happens


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Dipset said:


> Well it won't be a duck because he's unlikely to win its smart. Let Froch have this one he deserves it ...the fact is he nearly lost to a PROSPECT!!! A F*CKING PROSPECT....Groves has a lot of talent but still based on Froch's experience alone if he was going to lose he should not have been so clearly dominated...
> 
> If you are going to lose at least lose to the best fight Ward, or move up fight Hopkins...he already has a (W) over Groves...just leave it be...


Groves is not a prospect get real you want a prospect then its Callum Smith


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves beat the piss out of Froch, but he needs to give James DeGale a rematch before another shot at the Sherriff. 

DeGale beat Groves, no argument needed. 

Karma is a a bitch.


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

'I beat him fair and square. The referee stopped the contest and there is no argueing about the fact he was down and out.'

Apart from this everything Froch said is completely correct.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Knew it. He doesn't want to touch the canvas again.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

He'll give him a rematch. Eddie will make it happen. Too much money on the table for it not to.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

